# can someone help me



## dtr0 (Dec 22, 2011)

system reboots into fastbot with Invalid CDT and invalid CG Version


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

So, I'm going to need a little background if i'm going to even attempt....What happened before this?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> So, I'm going to need a little background if i'm going to even attempt....What happened before this?


 I put 10 bucks on he installed the .901 update.


----------



## dtr0 (Dec 22, 2011)

correct, i have the .901 update so i tried going back to the reg OTA using these steps
Boot phone into Fastboot(hold volume down+power, release power then volume)
Connect Phone to Computer USB (back ports are more reliable)
Extract the FasbootRecovery. Go to the extracted folder and run the Script "everthing" located inside. Follow through this entire script. It will take ~5-10 minutes maybe even more. This will fail when trying to flash cdt.bin, boot.img, and recovery.img. This is normal, *but everything else should finish successfully.*. You can push on from here.
Reboot phone into Stock recovery (hold both volume buttons, then power, choose Recovery by pressing "down", then "up" to select)
Flash the Radio.zip
Boot into your system, run through your set-up. (you still have you're modified kernel, but everything else is stock 886)
Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions.
Verify Root. You need to make sure you have root, that way the next step can prompt you for SU permissions.
Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your co mmputer, your phone will ask for SU permissions. (your phone should still be plugged in and set to USB debugging from rooting earlier.)
Turn your phone off and boot into stock recovery DO NOT REBOOT INTO YOU SYSTEM! GO STRAIGHT TO RECOVERY ONLY!
Flash the 5.5.893 OTA.
Reboot your System
after flashing 5.5.893 my phone now boots into fast boot mode (s) (invalid CDT)
and at the bottom is says Invaild CG version

can no longer hold up and down volume controls + power to get into stock recovery


----------



## dtr0 (Dec 22, 2011)

if i now try to run fastboot recovery it fails every step


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you tried this? It was released today.....fully automated script i believe by p3droid http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/10577-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method.html#post111518

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

either the P3droid script could work

or considering you went through all the steps and everything flashed successfully
you are in the boat I was in earlier with the cdt failure

all you need to do is grab the cdt.bin from the .901 update, just that single file

flash that in fastboot, and you should be good to go









my beauty is back up and running and I feel that it should take care of you as well


----------



## dtr0 (Dec 22, 2011)

tried that, didnt work- cant change my phone 2 charge only since it doesnt boot
where can i get that file and how can i flash that file in fastboot?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I did the cdt.bin flash as well. It flashed. Still getting those boot errors. I have a thread here with probably the identical scenario. :-(

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

alastrionia said:


> either the P3droid script could work
> 
> or considering you went through all the steps and everything flashed successfully
> you are in the boat I was in earlier with the cdt failure
> ...


p3s script won't work. Already tried. That can only be used on a bootable phone.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/cdt.901

fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.901

fully power down phone and start holding volume down. What CG errors are reported?

BBB
Bigger Sphere then most.


----------



## dtr0 (Dec 22, 2011)

you are the man reallbb thank you soooo much


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im getting usb device malfunction window and waiting for device in adb and cmd, and 5.5, have posted several places,tried uninstalling and reinstalling the moto drivers , i even updated to the 5.4 drivers , same thing. i have tried all the usb ports and several moto and htc cables. did the mcguyver trick to charge the batt. dont know how good a charge cuz it wont boot but with my dvm it shows 3.8 volts. and it says batt ok , ok to program . but my pc wont let it play.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

What OS? where are you connecting the cable?


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you tried pulling and re-seating the sdcard-ext? Or pulling the card and seeing if it reads in a card reader on a pc?


----------

